

Akamai contributes OpenSSL patch to protect private keys from Heartbleed - cosjef

This is what helped protect our customers, except for a single edge case for nine days in March 2013. The patch uses a separate memory heap for storage of private keys away from the normal heap. Get it and install it!&lt;p&gt;Read more here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;loe0iV&lt;p&gt;Get the patch here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marc.info&#x2F;?l=openssl-users&amp;m=139723710923076&amp;w=2
======
brians
Please don't install it! Unless you're using openssl in a small set of server
processes on x86 or x86_64, on real machines, and without interactive shell
users. Nobody has seriously thought about what it does in a VM, off x86, or if
surrounded by thrashing monkeys.

Rich isn't kidding when he says the outside world should treat it as a
prototype.

